# Q about Intel Smart Response



## Laurijan (May 31, 2012)

Hi!

I got a 120GB SSD and would like to use Intel Smart Response SSD Caching Technology on it. The drive I would cache is a 500GB mechanical drive. 

Can I put the OS on the SSD with all very important programs and the games and not so important programs on the SSD?

A friend told me that the max size of the SSD for caching is 64GB so my drive would be too big  - Is that correct?

What also unclear to me is: 
Do have to install the OS on the SSD and then enable the caching in Rapid Storage Technology (RST) drivers and then install the OS again on the rest of the SSD since I heard that setting the cache removes all data from the SSD?

Greetz!
Lauri

Edit: I have a ASrock Z77 Extreme4 mobo for all that wonder how a P35 board can do SSD caching.


----------



## TheOne (May 31, 2012)

Laurijan said:


> Hi!
> 
> I got a 120GB SSD and would like to use Intel Smart Response SSD Caching Technology on it. The drive I would cache is a 500GB mechanical drive.
> 
> ...



You will have to use your HDD for the OS, and 64GB is the max SRT supports, any extra space will be partioned and made into a drive you can use to store data or possibly install programs on, though the point of SRT is to cache files to make things like programs run faster, so that may be pointless.

Based on *Intel's SRT User Guide* it is as easy to setup SRT as:

1. In BIOS switch your SATA Mode to RAID.
2. Install the OS onto your HDD.
3. Install the latest version of RST.
4. Use the "_Accelerate_" tab in the RST software installed with the drivers to setup your Caching drive.

And just on a side note for systems that don't support SRT, several manufacturers offer caching SSD's that use NVELO's Dataplex software to cache files.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jun 1, 2012)

Intel Smart Response is like an uber advanced version of ReadyBoost, which used RB compatible flash drives to boost fetching.

ISR is designed to go one step further and use an SSD for caching, and your friend is right, they recommend a 64GB partition (or a dedicated 64GB SSD) for that.

If you want the full benefit of ISR, I would divide your SSD into two equal partitions. 60GB is not quite the recommended 64GB, but pretty close.

So then you'd have 60 GB left over. What you could do is make a 20 GB partition on that for the OS, and still have 40GB for programs and games.

If you're light on programs and heavy on games, you could use something like 10 of that 40GB for progs, and 30GB for games. Either way you're going to have limited space for either progs or games.

The only real reason to install a game on an SSD is for faster loading of maps. A fast HDD can load an sp map reasonably fast, but a decent SSD can load an mp map fast enough to give you a tactical advantage in many games where position and weapon caches are critical.

You don't really NEED to use another partition just for the OS, but come time to format it makes things WAY easier and faster. What you could do if yttou have lots of progs and games you want to load fast, is to hold off on using Smart Caching until you can afford another SSD, or wait until you can afford a 256GB one. I just saw a Samsung 830 on Newegg's email promo for about $220.

It's best if you don't have a high end MB with lots of SATA ports (esp SATA 3 if you're looking at really fast drives) to get one higher capacity drive, vs multiple drives. That's one thing that pays to plan ahead on. Two SATA 3 SSD will quickly gobble up 2 SATA 3 ports, on a MB that may have 2 or 3 at best.

I would LOVE to see Intel push for manufacturers to make MBs and 64GB memory/controller chips that would be modular upgrades without having to buy a 64GB SSD and take up a SATA port. It would involve an Intel designed  Smart Cache MB socket and modular pinned chip to just plug into the MB.


----------



## Laurijan (Jun 1, 2012)

So basically I have to make a 60GB partition for the OS when I install the OS? Then enable the caching for the 500GB in the RST driver with the rest of the drive?

Something that I still dont understand is - Is the SSD cache content deleted ever time I shut down the PC or do the files that are often used from the 500GB stay there after shutdown?


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 1, 2012)

NO, 18GB is minimum i think. but it'll work with the 60gb drive fine!
The drive is constantly caching to bolster performance all the time, I think it will remove stuff as you go along but it limits the size of cached files so that it doesn't waste it's space 
you don't need to reformat
basically install your OS onto the desired HDD partition and install the RST driver.
Select the SSD you want and apply (no formatting required, remove all data from the drive as it will be wiped)
Wait about 5 mins
reboot several times 
Uber-speed


----------



## TheOne (Jun 1, 2012)

Laurijan said:


> So basically I have to make a 60GB partition for the OS when I install the OS? Then enable the caching for the 500GB in the RST driver with the rest of the drive?
> 
> Something that I still dont understand is - Is the SSD cache content deleted ever time I shut down the PC or do the files that are often used from the 500GB stay there after shutdown?



What _Frag Maniac_ is suggesting is taking the SSD and partitioning it, you can partition it anyway you want, half it and create a 55.5GB partition for the OS or create a 47GB partition for the OS leaving 64GB free or any other size you want.

Basically just follow the steps like before, but when it comes to installing the OS instead of putting it on the HDD, partition the SSD and install it, then just continue following the steps, I'm not sure if this will work, but you can always try it.

As for the Cache, it will store blocks of data until your drive is full and then it will remove the most unused data.

*Intel Z68 Chipset & Smart Response Technology (SSD Caching) Review - Page 2: SSD Caching - AnandTech.com*


> *An Intelligent, Persistent Cache*
> 
> Intel's SRT functions like an actual cache. Rather than caching individual files, Intel focuses on frequently accessed LBAs (logical block addresses). Read a block enough times or write to it enough times and those accesses will get pulled into the SSD cache until it's full. When full, the least recently used data gets evicted making room for new data.
> 
> ...


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 1, 2012)

Nice insightful posts, TheOne, thanks very much.


----------



## TheOne (Jun 2, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Nice insightful posts, TheOne, thanks very much.



Thank you, I just hope the OP found them useful.


----------



## rangerone766 (Jun 2, 2012)

whatever space remains after setting up caching, you can allocate as a drive. i have a 120gig crucial m4, 64gigs toward cache, and 55gigs as F: drive. them i installed a few games to F and get uber load speeds.


----------

